# Surface dwelling fish



## wumpus

I need good ideas on what some nice looking top dwelling fish are. I just finished cycling a 55 gallon tank and it has three Bala Sharks and and big african dwarf frog. So any suggestions are helpful. Thanks


----------



## kelly528

Ditch the bala sharks unless you are getting a 100-150 gallon tank in the next 2 months. They will grow past 1 foot in length.

By large african dwarf frog, do you mean african clawed frog? 

Common surface dwellers include labyrinth fish such as gouramis and betta species.


----------



## wumpus

Thanks for the help. Are you sure about the bala sharks? I was told that they'd grow no more than 10". I'm not sure about the frog I got it from a neighbor who couldnt take care of it.


----------



## fighttest

silver hatchet fish look nice they stay just under the surface all of the time


----------



## JohnnyD44

i agree about the sharks too, they'll grow too large for a 55G


----------



## willieturnip

Bala/Silver sharks have been known to get to 16 inches, but this is VERY rare. Expect a foot.


----------



## kelly528

Yupp. While I was checking my facts for you I came across a story of someone who was looking for a 200g because her balas (who get very skittish in groups of 3 or less) would literally bolt and smack into the walls of the tank or even jump up and hit the lid when she approached the tank!


----------



## wumpus

O wow I guess I'll have to change something then.


----------



## teddyzaper

if u are to get a bigger tank u could get some needle fish. im not really sure about them or really anything but they are skinny and cool and live most their lives on the surface


----------



## aunt kymmie

African Butterfly Fish?


----------



## MXS

My tetras go near the top of the tank, not sure if you want small tetras in a 55.

Maybe some gouramis, or giant danios ?


----------



## chrisb1221

The easiest way to tell if your frog is an African Dwarf Frog or an African Clawed Frog is to look at their fore feet (hands). The ADF has webbed fore feet and the ACF does not. If you find that you have an ACF be prepared as it can get quite big, possibly big enough to actually eat some of your fish.


----------



## xrayjeeper83

I second african butterfly fish, use to have one back in the day.


----------



## aunt kymmie

xrayjeeper83 said:


> I second african butterfly fish, use to have one back in the day.


I have read repeatedly that people who have housed this fish giving them nothing but raves. I considered getting one myself when I first set up my tank but I couldn't find any in my area.


----------



## xrayjeeper83

Found a tank at my lfs, a 55-60 gallon seamless with a bioball filtration system and some 100+ dollar light for around 350, that I want to get and if I do, Im going to do a community tank and get one again.


----------



## wumpus

The frog is a clawed frog so. Anyways right now I'm looking into the African Butterfly Fish or Giant Danios.


----------



## molliefan09

as the others have aid the ACF can get rather large and can be aggressive!!


----------

